# Inquiry re Deworming for cats



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi there,


I'm looking to buy profender (drops) for my cat.
Where can I buy the same except for known veterinary clinics here in Dubai as they are selling it 60/each for 2-5kg cat.

I been to Sharjah animal market and they don't sell the same.. 

If you know where can I buy the same in a cheaper price, please let me know the exact shop name (if possible)


Thanks


----------

